# Как корректно и навсегда избавиться от nano? [Solved]

## _Sir_

Вот уж правду говорят -- очень маленький (nano), но очень подлый!

Понятно, что на вкус и цвет, но все же того, кто этот "редактор" втащил в системный, нужно месяца на два к психотерапевту. Вообще, я бы ничего не имел против, если бы каждое обновление baselayout не пыталось нагло втюрить его в rc.conf, но хуже всего, что каждое обновление system вновь и вновь пытается навязать мне эту мерзость. Где же gentoo is all about choices? 

На одной из систем (могу ошибаться) во времена примерно gentoo 2005 я редактировал какой-то файлик и virtual-editor стал vim. Но на остальных системах, устанавливаемых позже, так и не смог найти, где что поправить, а маскировать app-editors/nano с помощью /etc/portage/package.mask вроде бы некорректно. 

Подскажите, плз, как от этой чесотки избавиться?   :Sad: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Ты тут наверное правил:

```
/usr/portage/profiles/base/virtuals
```

----------

## _Sir_

Точно, там оно, это чудо и прячется. Однако, напрасно...  :Smile: 

Спасибо. теперь не забыть при смене профиля рихтовать этот файл.

----------

